# legal OS installation



## kaba (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

Our company offers for rent to our clients dedicated servers with preinstalled operating system. One of the preinstalled OS that we offer - FreeBSD. Since the legislation of our country requires the document gives us the ability to install this operating system (licanse or some authenticity certificate), then we are faced with the question of where we can get it. I already wrote a letter to FreeBSD Foundation on the issue, but a week passed and I not receive answer. Can someone tell the solution of this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2010)

`$ less [file]/COPYRIGHT[/file]`
Isn't that enough?


----------



## kaba (Oct 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is not an option


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2010)

Why not?  It is the license, and you said that the license was an option in your first post.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2010)

You should check with a lawyer.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

/COPYRIGHT is the file you are looking for.  This is the license under which FreeBSD is distributed, and the license under which you use it.  Just print it, make copies of it, and hand them out as needed.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 21, 2010)

Another example: http://www.freebsd.org/copyright/freebsd-license.html


----------

